# Help with forming shapes out of 'glass



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a few ideas in my head that I want to make for the duck boat project. Need to make some smaller boxes and shapes out of 'glass. 

What material can I use to make the mold shape out of that will release once I wrap it with 'glass? 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.pearlpaint.com/shop~ocID~~parentID~2979~categoryID~2974.htm


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Find a cardboard box that is the size you want, or make a cardboard box to size.  Make sure the cardboard is pretty stiff.  Tape up any seams the box has.  Then apply a good coat of wax (special releasing wax [20.00]) and spray it with a couple coats of PVA (another release agent [30.00]) that is how I made numerous brackets for my boat, and is essentially how my livewell was formed.  

























Livewell pump bracket was made from a box that the pump came in....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice mold work Jes, I've never tried cardboard as a mold base.
Have made console and deck molds out of plywood, Formica
and plastilina. Mold release wax on the Formica and Partall
everywhere to ensure separation.

http://www.rexco-usa.com/part.htm


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Aweseome info guys, thanks

-T


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

I like to use super thin balsa sheets from the local hobby shop. Build the part, then cover it with a layer or layers of glass. with epoxy and the right cloth weave you can make a part look like it came out of a mold.


----------

